# Any opinions on the Beretta Xtrema?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

I want any opinions of the Beretta Xtrema posted here if you would please. I am debaiting on ridding myself of my X2 in hopes of getting an Xtrema in the camo. Any comments about how stupid of a trade this may be?? My X2 has a patternmaster choke, 3 1/2 chamber, fiber optic sight, and fits me just as well as an extrema, but I like the Beretta's grips more. ANY OPINIONS????? :beer:


----------



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

I am a true fan of the beratta/benilli shotguns. I personally had problems with the Xtrema it would not eject the low base shells. I use low base occasionally when i'm walking to a field and I run into a covy of partraidge. It would not eject it, it then became a $single shot. I had gun smiths look at it to no advail. I then went with a super black eagle not much more money. I can honestly put any round in it and it ejects. It sold me. I now have one, my wife has one and i just ordered a 20g montifeltro for upland and early season. Talk to a gun smith get there oppionion.--Nipper


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, looks like I'm gonna get an Extrema now.


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

good work


----------

